# Basment wiring



## davedude69 (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm in southern NJ

Am i allowed to run wires and attach wire to the bottom plate with staples then feed electrical boxes?

Thank you in advance.

Dave


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Yes, make sure you use a minimum of 4/0 MI cable though. Otherwise you won't have enough amps.


----------



## davedude69 (Mar 5, 2014)

Ty MTW!


I actually ran 14/2 wire...is that ok?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Davedude , are you an electrician ?

If you are , then you should not have to ask this question !


----------



## davedude69 (Mar 5, 2014)

Oldtimer, I am not.

I am a home owner.

Ty for your help.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

davedude69 said:


> Oldtimer, I am not.
> 
> I am a home owner.
> 
> Ty for your help.


Another guy who didn't read the rules when he signed up.


----------



## davedude69 (Mar 5, 2014)

come on guys.....im looking for a lil help here


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

davedude69 said:


> come on guys.....im looking for a lil help here


If you didn't ignore the rules when joining you'd see DIY questions are not allowed._




Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. 

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed._


----------

